# 335i Dyno test!! Surprising Results!!



## AW328i (Aug 14, 2006)

Here's the link: http://www.automobilemag.com/features/news/0609_2007_bmw_335i_dynamometer/

New 335i is putting out a whole lot more than what bmw is stating!!!


----------



## Robsa (Jan 20, 2005)

Come on, this has been discussed for the past week. The thread is up to 3 pages in the E92 forum.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=160504


----------



## AW328i (Aug 14, 2006)

Oh, sorry! Yet again. Mods feel free to lock or delete or whatever.


----------

